# Luna's Photo/Guess the Breed Mix Thread



## ireth0 (Feb 11, 2013)

Ya'll ready for some Luna pic spam?

Some fun facts for breed guessing first!
-She is 69 lbs
-She is 21-22" at the shoulder
-She is not overweight according to people who've seen her in person
-She has webbed toes
-She is slightly brindle (don't know how well it came out in the photos) with a white spot on her chest)
-There may be duplicates from other threads

Pics!























































Dem jowles do




































More....


----------



## ireth0 (Feb 11, 2013)

Watchooo doin there?









I took this one today cause her face was all smushed on one side and normal on the other.









The following pics were taken by SDRRanger;


----------



## ireth0 (Feb 11, 2013)

Oops, somehow this one got missed...


----------



## Ferdinand (Apr 30, 2014)

The floppy ear kills me every time. Looks like she's settling in well!

If I were to guess, I'd offer up a lab x pit, and 100% adorable.


----------



## CrimsonAccent (Feb 17, 2012)

Maybe it's the angle of the pics but she has a bully and/or mastiff vibe to me. What a cute girl


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

I don't know what she is, but I know I want to squish her face.


----------



## Remaru (Mar 16, 2014)

I'm going with ChowxPit because she looks almost exactly like one I used to know.


----------



## lil_fuzzy (Aug 16, 2010)

I've been thinking she looks a bit mastiffy....


----------



## Sunak (Jul 3, 2014)

Especially like the feeling in the first four photos. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Spirit_of_Cotons (Jun 21, 2009)

Luna is nice looking. I see Pit mix, but I'm unsure with what the other mix is.


----------



## RabbleFox (Jan 23, 2013)

Chow pit thing.

Love her collar! It's very striking against her dark brindle fur.


----------



## ireth0 (Feb 11, 2013)

RabbleFox said:


> Chow pit thing.
> 
> Love her collar! It's very striking against her dark brindle fur.


Thank you! I got it from this etsy seller; https://www.etsy.com/ca/shop/GreytEscape
A portion of the proceeds goes to greyhound rescue.


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

ireth0 said:


> Thank you! I got it from this etsy seller; https://www.etsy.com/ca/shop/GreytEscape
> A portion of the proceeds goes to greyhound rescue.


...I hate you.
https://www.etsy.com/ca/listing/165366478/red-and-black-martingale-collar-tag?ref=listing-0

I want that for Molly.

Molly is 10 weeks old. Molly can not have nice things for at least four more months. BUT DANG IT.


----------



## ireth0 (Feb 11, 2013)

CptJack said:


> ...I hate you.
> https://www.etsy.com/ca/listing/165366478/red-and-black-martingale-collar-tag?ref=listing-0
> 
> I want that for Molly.
> ...


It's for a good cause and your shipping is basically half as much as mine??? 

Seriously though, do we need a 'dog stuff enabling' thread to go with the puppy enabling thread?


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

ireth0 said:


> It's for a good cause and your shipping is basically half as much as mine???
> 
> Seriously though, do we need a 'dog stuff enabling' thread to go with the puppy enabling thread?


Yes. Go make one. Then we can all post Things We Want To Buy and have people enable us into it. Or other people into buying the things we want.


----------



## ireth0 (Feb 11, 2013)

Just a few recent pics...

On the way to the beach last week. Hard to believe a week before that she wouldn't get in the car!









On her first fishing outing with my bf. Apparently she saw a duck.









And just... that face...


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

She's so sweet looking.

And I get this little thrill of excitement every time you post pictures and realize "YAY! SHE GOT HER DOG!"


----------



## K9Chaos (Jun 27, 2014)

I think she is a purebred wazzlehund and we all know that wazzlehunds are made of 100% pure cuddly awesomeness.


----------



## ireth0 (Feb 11, 2013)

A few more recent pictures.

Luna's 2nd fishing trip. (By finally caught his first fish of the year!)









Luna is a cool cat.


----------



## SDRRanger (May 2, 2013)

She's such a beauty


----------



## fourdogs (Feb 3, 2014)

Pretty girl <3 I see lab and pit or mastiff


----------



## ireth0 (Feb 11, 2013)

Some accumulated photos...

One of my little cousin's had a b-day recently and did Build-a-bears. They had some left over and offered one for Luna, so I gave it to her without the stuffing in. (she's pretty gentle with her toys and is always supervised)


















We went to a dog event for a local rescue this past weekend. These were at a participating location after the main event where they were giving away pupcicles, assorted treats, and grab bags of doggie stuff. Luna enjoyed herself.


















And these are after we got home... she was pooped! (Bandana was from a promotional thing at the event)



























These were taken before we went to her first obedience class on Monday. She was super pumped.


















And another; this was last night. Luna believes she is a lap dog. (and yes, that's me in the background)


----------



## ireth0 (Feb 11, 2013)

...anyone know why my resized photos aren't resized at first and then become resized? It's strange.


----------



## taquitos (Oct 18, 2012)

I see GSD x Staffy

Adorable! Love the ears


----------



## ireth0 (Feb 11, 2013)

taquitos said:


> I see GSD x Staffy
> 
> Adorable! Love the ears


Thank you!

Yea, sometimes I see GSD too... it's like her different expressions make me see different breeds, lol. Our training class instructor sais she sees Sharpei in her face/muzzle.


----------



## ireth0 (Feb 11, 2013)

Counting down to the long weekend so I figured I'd kill some time posting a couple recent Luna pics...

Luna; dog about town









Ignore my messy living room and look at that face!









This time ignore my crazy yard...









Sorry for the image sizes... I resized them but it seems like that doesn't always take right away.


----------



## d_ray (Nov 5, 2013)

What a sweetie. She has a kinds guilty look on her face in the 2nd pic.


----------



## ireth0 (Feb 11, 2013)

d_ray said:


> What a sweetie. She has a kinds guilty look on her face in the 2nd pic.


That's because she's sitting all 70lbs of herself on my feet in that pic. >.<


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

I see lab/pit also and "pitador" is one of the only mixed breed names I'll use. Labradoodle, chiweenie, maltipoo, gross no thank you. But pitador? Love saying pitador.


----------



## Damon'sMom (Aug 2, 2011)

She is beautiful. And I LOVE her ears.


----------



## ireth0 (Feb 11, 2013)

Thank you very much guys!

Yes, she gets compliments on her ears quite often, haha.


----------



## Equinox (Nov 11, 2008)

ireth0 said:


> Counting down to the long weekend so I figured I'd kill some time posting a couple recent Luna pics...
> 
> Luna; dog about town
> 
> ...


I love these! What a gorgeous girl - Trent thinks he's a lapdog sometimes, too.


----------



## ireth0 (Feb 11, 2013)

Equinox said:


> I love these! What a gorgeous girl - Trent thinks he's a lapdog sometimes, too.


Thank you! I keep meaning to dig out a proper camera to get some better pictures of her. Maybe someday we'll get a professional photoshoot done, hehe.


----------



## Equinox (Nov 11, 2008)

ireth0 said:


> Thank you! I keep meaning to dig out a proper camera to get some better pictures of her. Maybe someday we'll get a professional photoshoot done, hehe.


Nah, the important part is just to take a lot of pictures, whether they're with a cellphone or a P&S or a DSLR. I love looking back on Trent's cellphone pictures just as much as I do the DSLR ones  A professional photoshoot would be a great idea, though! Before I had a nice camera, I had my senior pictures done with Trent in them, and still love them to this day.


----------



## ireth0 (Feb 11, 2013)

Equinox said:


> Nah, the important part is just to take a lot of pictures, whether they're with a cellphone or a P&S or a DSLR. I love looking back on Trent's cellphone pictures just as much as I do the DSLR ones  A professional photoshoot would be a great idea, though! Before I had a nice camera, I had my senior pictures done with Trent in them, and still love them to this day.


Yea that's true!

I'm thinking maybe we'll do something like that next year on her Gotcha Day anniversary or something like that.


----------



## Equinox (Nov 11, 2008)

ireth0 said:


> Yea that's true!
> 
> I'm thinking maybe we'll do something like that next year on her Gotcha Day anniversary or something like that.


You definitely should!! It's always well worth it, and of course if you do, we'd love to see the photos


----------



## SDRRanger (May 2, 2013)

ireth0 said:


> Yea that's true!
> 
> I'm thinking maybe we'll do something like that next year on her Gotcha Day anniversary or something like that.


If you ever want, I need more practice with my DSLR and would love to pop out around here with you/Luna/BF to do some practice.


----------



## ireth0 (Feb 11, 2013)

SDRRanger said:


> If you ever want, I need more practice with my DSLR and would love to pop out around here with you/Luna/BF to do some practice.


Oh that would be fun! Hit me up sometime when we have nice weather.

Today I am too lazy to edit pics to upload so I'm posting a video instead. Luna practicing stay. Please ignore me acting like a crazy trying to get her to hurry up.





Oh yea, she's dragging her leash because that area isn't totally fenced in. (some gaps in the bottom of the fence)


----------



## Sarah~ (Oct 12, 2013)

I love her face, it must be the jowls, I love a dog with a lot of jowl. That's a really weird thing to say omg lol sorry. And those ears!


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

I always thought she was black! I had no idea she was brindle. 

/mind blown/


----------



## ireth0 (Feb 11, 2013)

Sarah~ said:


> I love her face, it must be the jowls, I love a dog with a lot of jowl. That's a really weird thing to say omg lol sorry. And those ears!


Hahaha, I love her jowls too. They're soooo soft and when she bends down to sniff something, from beneath it looks like a stingray sucker mouth, haha. We're fortunate too because she only drools right after she drinks water.



Laurelin said:


> I always thought she was black! I had no idea she was brindle.
> 
> /mind blown/


Hahaha, yea. Sometimes in pictures she looks all black, sometimes she just looks dirty, depending on the light.


----------



## ireth0 (Feb 11, 2013)

Took this today after playing fetch (or trying) and tug. My girl <3


----------



## ireth0 (Feb 11, 2013)

Just a couple recent Luna pics...










Rub mah belleh...









No! You must!









Aw yeaaaa....









But still dignified...


----------



## SDRRanger (May 2, 2013)

Love this content face


----------



## csteen85 (Sep 3, 2014)

I'm not very knowledgeable about dogs yet, but I think she looks like a black lab mixed with German Shepherd. Either way, she's beautiful!


----------



## ireth0 (Feb 11, 2013)

csteen85 said:


> I'm not very knowledgeable about dogs yet, but I think she looks like a black lab mixed with German Shepherd. Either way, she's beautiful!


Thank you very much!

I swear she looks like different breeds to me depending on the angle and what expression she's making, haha.


----------



## ireth0 (Feb 11, 2013)

Just a small Luna photodump from recent times...

All dat sass.









She was requiring I hold up her block head for lounging purposes.









I love her block head though...









Seriously.









Sunday morning it was a bit chilly... so Luna took up position in the only sunny spot in our yard to watch my bf and I feed the chickadees.









Modeling her new ruffwear harness.


















...Okay I seriously love this face. Seriously.









More...


----------



## ireth0 (Feb 11, 2013)

Hanging out with SDRRanger's foster dog Tink. Tink was helping us work on not pulling when we see other dogs on walks.


----------



## jade5280 (Feb 20, 2013)

She's so adorable! The harness looks great on her.


----------



## ireth0 (Feb 11, 2013)

jade5280 said:


> She's so adorable! The harness looks great on her.


Thanks! We did end up sticking with the medium size harness. It doesn't fit as ideally as I'd like but I think with her body shape we'd have fit problems with most harnesses.


----------



## ireth0 (Feb 11, 2013)

So... I haven't updated this since Oct? Eeep! Okay here are some recent pics. 

After her vet visit & shots. I don't think she was much bothered... 


Photo frame I got. "Who rescued who?"


Feelin like... somebody's watchin meeeeeee


Checkin out the sunshine for the first time in forever


She was so happy to have her spot to lay in the sun again


Getting our DOT certificates 


This dog...


THIS DOG




More...


----------



## ireth0 (Feb 11, 2013)

Play with me cat!


Ugh, so lame you won't play with me


Conked out on the couch


Sharing my butt as a pillow. We've made some progress 


Thanks for looking!


----------



## missc89 (Jan 20, 2015)

Omg your dog is gorgeous! At first I thought Luna was a pure bred black lab and I'm not really a fan of labs because I find that they are too..um...'large'..okay fine a lot of people let them get fat. Not that I thought you were one of those, but with rescues you can never control how their previous owners treated them. I have to say she's so much more gorgeous than I previously thought and I can totally see a bully x lab in her! So pretty!


----------



## ireth0 (Feb 11, 2013)

missc89 said:


> Omg your dog is gorgeous! At first I thought Luna was a pure bred black lab and I'm not really a fan of labs because I find that they are too..um...'large'..okay fine a lot of people let them get fat. Not that I thought you were one of those, but with rescues you can never control how their previous owners treated them. I have to say she's so much more gorgeous than I previously thought and I can totally see a bully x lab in her! So pretty!


Thank you so much! She does need to lose a little bit of weight and tone up, we were at the vet the other day and she was 68lbs. The vet said she was rated at a 6.5 where a 5 would be ideal, so not too far off, haha.

I agree with you, I think she's so gorgeous and just about perfect for what I like. Of course I may be biased at this point... A lady at our tricks class told us the other night that Luna looks like she should be in a calendar, hahaha.


----------



## Remaru (Mar 16, 2014)

Luna is so funny. It is nice seeing she and at least one of the cats are managing to get along a little. Hallow won't really play with the dogs either (unless you count pushing Blue off of the couch to test gravity from time to time as "playing" ) but they coexist nicely and that is all I really ask for. No one is trying to hurt anyone else and Blue and Hallow will cuddle (or at least share furniture).


----------



## ireth0 (Feb 11, 2013)

Remaru said:


> Luna is so funny. It is nice seeing she and at least one of the cats are managing to get along a little. Hallow won't really play with the dogs either (unless you count pushing Blue off of the couch to test gravity from time to time as "playing" ) but they coexist nicely and that is all I really ask for. No one is trying to hurt anyone else and Blue and Hallow will cuddle (or at least share furniture).


She is so serious about the funny things, it cracks me up!

More pics from our first 'off leash' hike this weekend.

We found a big tree (big for here anyway) so I posed her by it. In hindsight I should have posed her in the light, but oh well.




Yes, I'm sitting please, where is my treat?


Happy girl 


A photo where her tail is NOT moving. This may be a first?


My happy girl <3 I think she enjoyed her walk.


----------

